# Vandersteen Dream Come True



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, its finally happened. I have finally made the jump to official Vandersteen owner and I couldn't be more thrilled. It happened a couple of days ago. I woke up and pulled the laptop onto my lap top. I did my usual morning browsing finally ending up on the audiogon website for my normal daily drool, hoping to stumble onto something to good to be true. While usually a futile waste of time, on this day, luck happened to be on my side. I enter my usual Vandersteen search and there in black print was an ad for a pair of 2ce signatures, which actually isn't a rare occurrence. However, this gentleman, happened to live in my city. To top that was the fact that he was actually looking to trade the pair for a good set of LCR speakers. At this point I was starting to get excited. He listed a few brand names, but unfortunately, my Ascends weren't on the list. I decided to send him an e-mail, and offer my set to see if he was interested. To my shear delight, I received a quick reply telling me that the Ascends were actually on his short list, and that he had been intrigued by the brand, with all the love it gets on the boards. With that, I packed up all of my 340se's and stand, and hit the road to his place. 45 minutes later I pulled up at his house. I was very pleased to see that the pictures really didn't do the Vandy's justice, they were in great shape, top to bottom, and man did they sound sweet. Being very familiar with the product, I was not surprised. My main concern was that he like the Ascends, that personally I think sounds great for the money, but really aren't in the same ballpark as the Vandersteens.

We hauled all my equipment up into his house and set everything up. I have to admit that I was pretty nervous sitting next to him for the listening test, but he liked what he heard, and I had my new (used) speakers on an even trade. I'm not a religious man, and have always said that I was Jewish until the age of reason, but God was looking down on me that day my friends. Everything just turned out my way, and the guy was just great. 

Well, I got them home, called up a buddy, and set off dialing in the perfect room placement. After a few hours of critical listening, and a small yet terrifying wiring snafu (bad crimps, that gave of a slight static sound), my twins are up and running. All I can say is :yay:! They are everything I have been waiting for. The only unfortunate part, is that after proclaiming that my theater was done for the immediate future, I now have to upgrade my electronics to match my speakers. Even more of a problem is that now I have to find a VCC-2 center channel which are extremely rare on the used market, and a little to pricey new, so i guess this is a call to everyone, to give me a shout if you stumble across one.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations :T

Remember: "Good things come to those who patiently wait" :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... sounds like you may have to host the Houston meet on month. :T


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Congrats, Maceo23!

I also really warmed to the Vandersteen sound and ended up with a set of my own. I had to wait for over a year before I found the center I wanted, but it finally showed up. Enjoy the 2Ces!!!


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Actualy, I wouldn't mind hosting the Houston GTG, but my theater is very small, I really couldn't accomodate more that 3-4 people, so it wouldn't be much of a get together. Otto, is it just me, or does it seem that Vandersteen gets little love on the boards. It really doesn't make sense to me. I know some people don't like the black sock appearence, but they are far from objectionable. In my opinion, there is nothing on the market that comes close to the performance for the money, and used, they are just a steal.


----------



## blast8180 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had two 2ci's, I loved them so much I got two more. ( couldn't find the VSM's at a good price...)

What are you using to run them?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Maceo23,

I'm not sure why Vandersteens aren't as popular as some other speakers, but I'll give my thoughts. First, I think you're right in that their physical appearance isn't as appealing as other speakers. Some consider them a non-starter just because of that, and some worry that kids or pets will attack the socks (but the black sock thing seems to work for Definitive...). Similary, they're also big and imposing, and won't fit into many decors. Second, since they are not available in Best Buy and other major electronics retailers, they just don't get the visibility that products available in big stores do. Many people interested in HT and audio might still be put off by going into a "real" hi-fi shop, and that's the only place they're available. Third, their website is ancient, so maybe some discount them for that. Finally, they're somewhat expensive -- I read a lot of people that want "bang for the buck." If you want a 5.1 system for $1K, then the Vandersteens will seem very expensive. Of course, if you shop used, there are good deals to be found (I bought all five of my Vandersteens on AudiogoN).

But, if you can overcome the above, they are great speakers. I've had mine for almost two years now, and I don't have any plans to change. Well, I would like the Quattros, but I don't want to pay for them!


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, I would have to agree with everything you said, Otto. As for the Quatro's, I fully agree with you, they are absolutely stunning, but definately on the pricey side. My main issue is that last week I finally proclaimed that I was officially at a point in my theater that I could quit spending money. It wasn't at a point where I was able to say that I didn't want to upgrage, but it was finally in a place where I was satisfied enough to stop digging myself further into debt. I figured I could hold off until the wife finished school. Now, I need a new center. My receiver (Marantz SR7500) needs to be upgraded to preferably seprates. Lastly, I think I'm gonna rebuild my sub, and go from sonotube to an enormous sealed enclosure. WILL IT EVER END????

probably not


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

To chime in a little on why they (the Vandys) don't get a lot of love on the boards... IMHO, it has a lot to do with what has already been said, and it also has a lot to do with they're not "new and exciting". By that I mean that they're not a new brand, but of course extremely well established brand. They don't tout any "new" technology (despite claims; neither do 99.9% of everybody else), and they're not flashy. Make no mistake in sales though...Richard Vandersteen isn't flying his own personal jet all over the world because he's poor! One thing they do do is: They just happen to sound *terrific* and as you've said are probably one of the best deals in all of audio $ for $. I owned a pair of 2ci's for years and I loved them. Had I another room now that wasn't already equipped, I'd get a pair of 2ce sigs in a second and never look back.
I'm tired of waiting for my Eggleston Works Andras...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Vandersteens are great sounding speakers I had the opportunity to listen to a pair at our local Hi Fi shop years ago and really liked the sound however the price tag was way out of my range. the Vandersteens are in a very select few homes because of this but none the less worth every penny if you have them.
Just like so many other brands of speakers that are hard to find my Missions that are made in Brittan very few have heard them because they were only available in the north American market for a few years back in the early 90's before they decided to build speakers that would cater to the low end market and almost bankrupted them. 
Tannoy is another speaker manufacturer that doesn't get the praise that its due.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad has the Quatro wood signature Vandersteens but yuo cant go wron in any part of Richards lineup..........congrats!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Superchad has brought up a point, and a fact that has actually been right in front of me/us for decades, yet I failed through a lack of critical thinking to become consciously aware of it. The fact is that Richard Vandersteen's products represent the pinnacle of performance in their price range in *EVERY SINGLE MODEL HE MAKES.* I really don't know of many others that can make that claim much less make it a fact. 

Thanks Chad for finally getting my head into it's thinking mode and as I said; finally getting me seeing something that has been in front of me/us the whole time. 

Oh, and thanks to Mr. Vandersteen for all of his hard work and research that has resulted in such high quality products for such a long period of time. Consistency of excellence is so hard to come by today and I'm sure it's also advantageous when one wants to acquire one's own jet...:clap:

Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

FWIW my father has toyed with upgrade to 5A but is so happy with Quatro woods he cant justify the $8000 upcharge. When he traded in his Legacy Focus 20/20 and had them boxed up the dealer gave him 1C speakers to hold him over, now they are certainly budget compared to the $6000 Legacy but my dad really liked what they had to offer above the hotter Legacy sound reinforcing my point of Vandersteens across the board appeal.


----------



## tc-60guy (May 26, 2007)

Vandersteens do get respect. Any speaker company which has stayed in buisness since 1977 gets props in my book. The trouble with Vandersteens for the more tweako of our brethren is that they sound decent with any reasonable placement, seem relatively impervious to cable swaps and present a reasonable load for any competent amplifer. Although possesing "Plain Jane" looks, there is something about Vandersteens which compels you to sit back and just listen to music for hours. My Spica tc-60, SVS sub combo do much the same!


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Sometimes I liken Vandersteen speakers as a "Grown ups speaker" because time and time again they have customers who have evolved into them from countless other speakers that always leave them on the upgrade treadmill. while they ofcourse are not for everyone and I dont own them (my dad does) I stand by my self created modo. Yup they are almost all boring and plain looking and have been for over 30yrs and that speaks volumes about how good they are if your willing to listen to truth.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

I suppose "Grown Up Speaker" is a good way to describe them. Its not a title with very much cache, but I suppose its a good thing, because I finally feel like I don't need to always be pinning for the latest and greatest. They just do everything so well. Now if a can fall into a great deal on electronics, I'll be set. Until then My Onkyo will have to suffice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, still have to try a Vandersteen. No pictures for us that haven't really seen them?

2lazy2google


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Here are some older pics of my setup (not the greatest, but they're here...). These are the 3A Signatures, and the center is the VCC-5.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice looking room!! I hate you!! :bigsmile:

JCD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> Nice looking room!! I hate you!! :bigsmile:
> 
> JCD


:nono: .... Hate is not good ...:foottap: ...You're in time out!!! ...:bigsmile:


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations! 

The speakers I owned previous to the Rocket 850 Sig's and Salk SongTower RT's were the Vandersteen 2CE Sig's. They are quite amazing for the price in my opinion, especially when you take the time to get them dialed in. Unfortunately my wife hated the look and my oldest daughter somehow poked a hole in the sock of the right speaker, so I had to let them go.  Fortunately the speakers I currently own are every bit as good, if not better, plus they pass WAF. Thankfully! 

I highly recommend the vcc-5 center. It is leagues above the vcc-2 and can be had on the used market for a semi-decent price. I also owned that center (sold it with the mains) and it was one of the best I've ever heard. YMMV, of course.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Otto said:


> Hey Maceo23,
> 
> I'm not sure why Vandersteens aren't as popular as some other speakers, but I'll give my thoughts. First, I think you're right in that their physical appearance isn't as appealing as other speakers. Some consider them a non-starter just because of that, and some worry that kids or pets will attack the socks (but the black sock thing seems to work for Definitive...). Similary, they're also big and imposing, and won't fit into many decors. Second, since they are not available in Best Buy and other major electronics retailers, they just don't get the visibility that products available in big stores do. Many people interested in HT and audio might still be put off by going into a "real" hi-fi shop, and that's the only place they're available. Third, their website is ancient, so maybe some discount them for that. Finally, they're somewhat expensive -- I read a lot of people that want "bang for the buck." If you want a 5.1 system for $1K, then the Vandersteens will seem very expensive. Of course, if you shop used, there are good deals to be found (I bought all five of my Vandersteens on AudiogoN).
> 
> But, if you can overcome the above, they are great speakers. I've had mine for almost two years now, and I don't have any plans to change. Well, I would like the Quattros, but I don't want to pay for them!


I agree with all of that. I'd also like to add they they are pretty difficult to get set up properly (very placement and room finicky) and also have a smaller sweet spot than speakers using a 4th order crossover (the Vandies used a 1st order). Finally, they are a little less sensitive than some people would like, so a real solid amp is key. None of that stuff ever bothered me because I took the time to set them up correctly, was the only one listening so I always sat in the sweet spot and I made sure to feed them a healthy dose of power. They sure did sound good. 



superchad said:


> FWIW my father has toyed with upgrade to 5A but is so happy with Quatro woods he cant justify the $8000 upcharge. When he traded in his Legacy Focus 20/20 and had them boxed up the dealer gave him 1C speakers to hold him over, now they are certainly budget compared to the $6000 Legacy but my dad really liked what they had to offer above the hotter Legacy sound reinforcing my point of Vandersteens across the board appeal.


I say you convince your father to upgrade.  The 5A's are quite a large step up in my opinion. In fact, the quatro is my least favorite speaker by Vandersteen because I can get the same performance out of the 2CE Sig II's w/dual 2wq subs (for less money). The 5A's are easily the best speaker I have ever heard, period (and I've heard dozens). The soundstage is much larger than anything else Vandersteen makes, that open airyness extends into an eternity (you'd think they used a ribbon tweeter, but they don't), the midrange is full and detailed and the bass...OH THE BASS!!! Each speaker has a dual 12" woofer wired out of phase so one pushes and the other pulls. That's 4 12's with a pair of 5A's, and trust me, you'll feel it all! They are the one speaker I'd be comfortable saying you don't need a sub with them. 

Sorry for the 5A rant; they "do" things to me. :rofl2:

Enjoy those 2CE's!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Nuance said:


> I agree with all of that. I'd also like to add they they are pretty difficult to get set up properly (very placement and room finicky) ...


Please tell more about setup! How did you achieve your results, what do you recommend?




> In fact, the quatro is my least favorite speaker by Vandersteen because I can get the same performance out of the 2CE Sig II's w/dual 2wq subs (for less money).


That's a good point. I'll just be happy with what I have.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Nuance. I was pretty lucky, one of my best friends works for a Vandersteen dealer and set them up for me. I'm usuall a diy guy, but was happy to put my pride aside for the professional. I agree that they do have a tighter sweet spot, but I really think that it is due to most people not having a room large enough to acomodate them to their fullest potential. In the showroom they actually had a pretty large sweet spot. As for the center, I ended up with a vcc-2. The VCC-5 is the best center I have ever heard, but I came upon a great local deal on a vcc-2 and beggers can't be choosers. I am very happy with it by the way. Also as luck would have it, I'm gonna meet Richard Vandersteen tomarrow. He's making an appearence at the shop where my buddy works, so I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Otto said:


> Please tell more about setup! How did you achieve your results, what do you recommend?


At the time I purchased the Vandies (four years ago or so), I didn't know a lot about A/V setup, so a buddy from the shop I purchased from came over and ran sweeps of the room, helped me place the speakers (I think they were about 32 inches from the back wall and 28 from the sides), helped with Toe-in by using some material that pans left and right, etc. I think he used Dunlavy's method of setup to finally dial everything in. If took almost 5 hours to find the ideal location for imaging and bass response. If I had to do it all over again today, I'd use REW, an SPL meter and Dunlavy's method to finally tweak it all. 

The gear I ran the Vandies with was Arye and Audio Research. Since my pal worked at that particular A/V shop, I was allowed to "borrow" it for quite some time.  I liked the Ayre stuff a little better (K-5XE pre and V-5X amp), but they stopped carrying it so he lent me the AR stuff. The AR amp and preamp were the Ref 210 dual monoblocks and one of the LS series preamps (don't remember which one). Eventually I ended up with used Anthem gear, of which I sold later on. I must say, though, the tube sound of the AR was not as warm as I thought it would be. They make some great gear in my opinion. If I could afford it, I'd buy it. 

What do I recommend? I dunno...something that is very hard to clip with at least 200WPC, low THD and a flat FR throughout. I tend to lean towards that camp that believes all well designed _solid state_ amps sound very similar; so similar it would be extremely difficult to pick them out in double blind, level matched tests. But that's just me. Concerning amps I am a fan of McCormack, Audio Research, Van Alstine, Musical Fidelity, Rogue, Pass labs etc. For preamps I've been leaning heavily toward Modwright, or Ayre and Audio Research if I could afford it. 

Just my $0.02






Otto said:


> That's a good point. I'll just be happy with what I have.


Yeah, your system is great! The newer 2CE Sig II's have the same midrange and tweeter as your speakers, so if you run stereo subs I feel you'd be at quatro performance with the 2CE II's, or better in your case because of the larger sweet spot and soundstage the 3A Sig's produce. Oh, and your center channel is among the best ever - awesome! Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Maceo23 said:


> Hey Nuance. I was pretty lucky, one of my best friends works for a Vandersteen dealer and set them up for me. I'm usuall a diy guy, but was happy to put my pride aside for the professional. I agree that they do have a tighter sweet spot, but I really think that it is due to most people not having a room large enough to acomodate them to their fullest potential. In the showroom they actually had a pretty large sweet spot. As for the center, I ended up with a vcc-2. The VCC-5 is the best center I have ever heard, but I came upon a great local deal on a vcc-2 and beggers can't be choosers. I am very happy with it by the way. Also as luck would have it, I'm gonna meet Richard Vandersteen tomarrow. He's making an appearence at the shop where my buddy works, so I'm pretty excited about that.


Sounds like you have been blessed, at least concerning audio.  I too got a great deal on the 2CE Sig's I owned. We actually put together a little blind speaker test using the 2CE Sig's as one of the pair tested. They had only about 15 hours on them when we started the test, and a few more afterwards. I was offered a crazy discount on that pair, so I jumped on it. Too cool!

Congrats on the VCC-2! That center is no slouch, that's for sure; much better than the VCC-1. I am happy you are enjoying it!

So you're going to meet the man himself, eh? Awesome! Rumor has it that he's got a new flagship speaker in the works that will make the 5A sound "veiled and dark" in comparison. If that's true, I MUST hear this beast! ::hail: Would you mind inquiring about it tomorrow and keeping us posted?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll see what I can do. To tell the truth, I was planning on sitting in back and keeping my mouth shut and stay in his good graces, but I'll make an effort. If I get the chance to join them for dinner and throw a few back, I'm sure I'll get a little further with him. Either way, I'll come back with some kind of report.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Maceo23 said:


> I'll see what I can do. To tell the truth, I was planning on sitting in back and keeping my mouth shut and stay in his good graces, but I'll make an effort. If I get the chance to join them for dinner and throw a few back, I'm sure I'll get a little further with him. Either way, I'll come back with some kind of report.


Cool - thanks! Have a good time man.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

So you're going to meet the man himself, eh? Awesome! Rumor has it that he's got a new flagship speaker in the works that will make the 5A sound "veiled and dark" in comparison. If that's true, I MUST hear this beast! ::hail: Would you mind inquiring about it tomorrow and keeping us posted?[/QUOTE]

Its no rumor, there is a new Vandersteen 7 coming out hopefully to be demoed at CES in 2009, it will be sized a bit between the Quatro and the 5A and will feature very expensive Carbon Fiber dirvers, the speakers is going to cost $30-$40K. BTW Richard skipped a model "6" as he said and I quote "6 is an unlucky number". 
While the idea of this speaker isnt a secret nobody knows anything else about it just yet but everything Richard does turns to gold so hold on to your hats!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

So...how was meeting Richard?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, as Superchad said, Vandersteen Audio has a new flagship, the Model 7. They are going to be unveiled at CES in production form. There isn't a set price yet, but they are going to be over $40K. The are going to be smaller than the 5A's thanks to a 45 degree taper in the front of the speaker. All this is a mix of Richards description and a doodle he made on a napkin, which at this time, is the only picture that he has released to the public. The funny thing is that he has gotten two ordes on doodle alone.

Now on to the goods. As Chad said, the drivers are Carbon Fiber. Richard basically explained that his dream was to develope a spaker where all the drivers were completely pistonic, and all made of the same material. At this time, there are a few high end tweeters and achieve that, but midrange and woofer have not been developed fully pistonic. His new material is about as close as it gets. It is a come with carbone fiber and bucky balls sandwiching balsa wood for critical dampening. you can actually stand on the cone without damaging it. Also, it takes 18 day to build each one. At that point, they are shipped of to Denmark for assembly at, I belive, Scanspeak.

Richard explained that he had a cone with him at the first stop on his tour where he introduced the Model 7's and realized that he couldn't pass it around because it cost $2200. On top of that, he also mentioned that a gram of bucky balls costs $2000. Also the Cabinet of the 7 is made of carbon fiber. I didn't think that I would ever call a $40K speaker a bargain, but , the 7 really seems to be. Just as a compairison, the components in the $4000 model three and actually more expensive then the components in the $34K Wilson Watt Puppy.

Oh yeah, as far as the bottom end on the 7, it will be the same push pull 2 design with 11 band eq like in the 5a. I'm sure I left out a bunch, but thats all I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Maceo,

Thank you very much for that information! I really enjoy Vandersteens, and while I won't be able to afford that loudspeaker, perhaps I'll at least have a chance to hear it someday in a shop. Cool that you got to meet Richard Vandersteen. I talked with him on the phone once, and he's very knowledgable, and pretty much to the point. I'd like to meet him someday as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad owns the Wood Quatro's and thought of the 5A but just may get the 7 next year, sadly they will be mine someday if he gets them (I say sadly because my dad isnt going to live forever).


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Great info! Thanks, Maceo.


----------

